# Καναρίνια > Διατροφή > Συνταγές αυγοτροφής >  Αυγοτροφή με τραχανά!

## serafeim

Δημητρη την βαζω εδω και ειναι και αξιζει να την δοσω στα πουλια ανοιγεις ενα θεμα κα ι τα βαζεις εκει!!!

*Υλικά:*
100 gr πτι μπερ παπαδοπούλου
4 κουταλιές της σούπας τραχανά
2 κουταλιές γιαούρτι στραγκιστό
30 ml νερό
1 τεμ. φλούδα πορτοκαλιού
1 αυγό βρασμένο
1 κοφτή κουταλιά της σούπας ρίγανη

*Εκτέλεση:*

Κάνουμε σχεδόν σκόνη το πτι μπερ και το βάζουμε σε ενα μπολ μαζί με το ξύσμα.
 
1)
2)
Βράζουμε το αυγό 15 λεπτά να το έχουμε έτοιμο.
 
1)
Βάζουμε σε ένα κατσαρολάκι τον τραχανά,το νερό και το γιαούρτι σε σιγανή φωτιά μέχρι να διαλύεται ο τραχανάς και όχι να λιώσει.
 
1)
Μόλις μας γίνει μία μπάλα απο σφυχτό χειλό τον βγάζουμε απο την φωτιά και τον τοποθετούμε στο μπολ με το πτι μπερ και ανακατεύουμε με το χέρι μέχρι να γίνει μια ζυμη.
 
1)
2)
3)
4)
Βάζουμε την ζύμη στον φούρνο στους 200 βαθμούς για 45 λεπτά.
 
1)
2)
Ταυτόχρονα κόβουμε σε ροδέλες το βραστό αυγό και το βάζουμε στο μουλτι και πατώντας ρυθμικά το κουμπί το ψιλοκόβουμε στην ουσία.
 
1)
Μέσα σε ένα μπολ βάζουμε την ρίγανη και βάζουμε και το αυγό έτσι καυτό που είναι για να ανεβάσει θερμοκρασία η ρίγανη για τοιχόν μικρόβια.
 
1)

Μόλις γίνει το ζυμάρι κανουμε το ίδιο με το μούλτι οπως το αυγό και μετα σε ένα μπολ τα ανακατεύουμε. 

1)
2)

*Αποτελέσματα:*
 

*Παρατηρήσεις:*
Οι παρατηρήσεις μου είναι ότι ίσως δεν χρειαζόταν ρίγανη αλλά σκεπτόντας θρεπτικά αξίζει τον κόπο. Επίσης στο τέλος όταν το βγάλουμε αφήστε το να κρυώση καλά για να μην πανιάσει η αυγοτροφή. Και πυστευω οτι ήθελε αν όχι ενα ολόκληρο αυγό τότε σίγουρα ένα κρόκκο!Και μία κουταλιά νίζερ δεν θα έβλαπται  :Happy: 

Λοιπον Δημητρη πες μου αλλα και αλλα παιδια!!!

----------


## jk21

Θρεπτικοτατη ! Αυγο επιπλεον θελει μονο οταν θα ταιζονται και νεοσσοι .Τωρα ειναι οκ 

Ομως επιμενω οτι θα ειχε καλυτερη υφη (με τα ιδια ακριβως συστατικα αλλα πιο ψιλοτριμμενη ) αν την εκανες οπως σου προτεινα εδω
*Εύκολη αυγοτροφή, για πουλιά που έχουν συνηθίσει τις έτοιμες*

Δηλαδη να μην βαλεις μεσα τα μπισκοτα πριν το ψησιμο .Το αυγο ,αφου εχει βρασει καπως ο τραχανας ,να το ριξεις πανω του ωμο και να ανακατεψεις για λιγο στο κατσαρολακι να πηξει λιγο ,να γινει μια μαζα .Μετα το ψησιμο ( που θα εχει αφυδατωθει  καπως το μιγμα  τραχανα , γιαουρτιου ,αυγου )  ,το ριχνεις σε κομματια στο μουλτι που εχει ηδη μεσα του το τριμμενο μπισκοτο και τα αναμιγνυεις με παλμικες ενεργοποιησεις 

Ομως και αυτη πιστευω θα εχει αποδοχη καλη απο τα πουλακια !
σαφως μπορεις να βαλεις λιγο (!) νιζερ για να τα προσελκυσει

----------


## serafeim

Ωραια... θα προσπαθησω να την κανω και ετσι μολις μου τελειωσει αυτην Δημητρη και αμα ειναι να το αλλαξουμε την αρχικη συνταγη για καλυτερο αν οντως ειναι καλυτερα ετσι οπως λες... τι λες?

----------


## panos70

Μπραβο Σεραφειμ τη συνταγη θα τι γραψω και θα την εχω υποψιν μου για τις δυσκολες μερες που ερχονται, οχι για τα πουλια αλλα για ............... μας  :winky:

----------


## serafeim

Παναγιωτη αν θες για εσενα να σου πω καλυτερη συνταγη!!  :Happy:  
Δεν νομιζω πως πιανει το τοπ η αυγοτροφη αυτη αλλα νομιζω ενας ανθρωπος αυτα τα βρησκει ποιο ευκολα απο ολα και ετσι μπορει να εχει κατι ποιοτικο για τα πουλακια του!!!
τωρα λιγο τριμενο σουπιοκοκκαλο για πουλια που δεν το τρωνε η καποιο ιδατοδιαλυτο σκευασμα να το διαλυσουμε μεσα στο γιαουρτι και νερο νομιζω πως δεν θα τα εβλαπτε!!!

----------


## panos70

γιατι οχι πες την Σεραφειμ ,ετσι κι αλλιως  κανουμε καθε χρονο για τα παιδια που τους αρεσει ,κοιτα να ειναι νοστιμη

----------


## jk21

το αν πιανει τοπ ή οχι ,μην το προδιαγραφεις .θα το δεις στα πουλακια .Την αλλη φορα δοκιμαζεις και με τις τροποποιησεις και τα εχουμε ολα εδω ,για να δουμε και να συγκρινουμε την αποδοχη ,ειτε απο τα πουλακια σου ,ειτε και αλλων που θα δοκιμασουν .Μην εισαι σιγουρος οτι ετσι οπως το σκεπτομαι ,θα ειναι και πιο αποδεκτο .Ειναι απλα μια σκεψη !

----------


## serafeim

Τοτε αυριο θα δειξουν ολα...
Παναγιωτη τι συνταγη θες? χαχαχα πες το και θα σου πω οτι θες εξαλου το σπουδαζω το επαγκελμα  :Happy:

----------


## panos70

Σεραφειμ θελω να μου στειλεις θρεπτικο και γευστικο (οχι πικαντικο να ειναι για παιδια).... τραχανα

----------


## Δημητριαδης Νικος

Τι εχω χασει,,,,,
το μπισκοτο γιατι το βαζετε μεσα,
το οτι δεν εχει χρωμα το κανει ωφελιμο,
η προκειτε για εκπτωση των κανονων προς οφελος της αποδοχης του μιγματος.

Τα κατα την φυσ_η_ ωμοφαγα και σποροφαγα πτηνα,μηπως θα ηταν καλυτερα να μεινουν μακρια απο πολλες λαθος διατροφικες συνηθειες των ανθρωπων.

----------


## serafeim

θελουμε να αποφυγουμε τις τεχνητες αυγοτροφες απο τα πετ σοπ με 80% ζαχαρη!! που με το μπισκοτο φτανει στα 10-15% και λιγοτερο ισως!!1
φτιαχνοντας ο αλλος μια ευκολη αυγοτροφη και φθηνοτερη απο αυτην που αγοραζει και κανει καλο στα πουλακια του και καλο στην τσεπουλα του!!!

----------


## xarhs

μπραβο σεραφειμ......................!!!!!!!!!
τελεια συνταγη.............

----------


## jk21

> Τι εχω χασει,,,,,
> το μπισκοτο γιατι το βαζετε μεσα,
> το οτι δεν εχει χρωμα το κανει ωφελιμο,
> η προκειτε για εκπτωση των κανονων προς οφελος της αποδοχης του μιγματος.
> 
> Τα κατα την φυσ_η_ ωμοφαγα και σποροφαγα πτηνα,μηπως θα ηταν καλυτερα να μεινουν μακρια απο πολλες λαθος διατροφικες συνηθειες των ανθρωπων.



καλως τον ! χτυπα τον πραγματικο αποστατη ! *Εύκολη αυγοτροφή, για πουλιά που έχουν συνηθίσει τις έτοιμες*ενας τροπος για να πεισω σε ενδιαμεση λυση ,οσους δεν πειθονται ειναι Νικο .Αν θα δεις (με ξερεις οτι υπολογιζω και το παραμικρο ) εχω κατεβασει τη ζαχαρη σε 7-8 % απο 20 % των κανονικων ΑΝΘΡΩΠΙΝΩΝ ΜΠΙΣΚΟΤΩΝ (δεν συζηταω για τα αλλα ...)  ,τονιζοντας παντα οτι ειναι για πουλια που δεν εχουν δωσει υποψια ποτε για μυκητες !

* αυτο το ειδες ;  Λυκοπένιο  παει και η κοκκινη βιταμινη ... στο χρονοντουλαπο συντομα ... δεν λεω για την κανθαξανθινη ,γιατι για να πεισθουν αυτοι που την χρησιμοποιουν μαλλον πρεπει να τους ξανασυναντησω και στην αλλη ζωη .Το κοκκινο μπισκοτο του χομπιστα και του φθηνιαρη εκτροφεα ,οπου να ναι  ...

----------


## Δημητριαδης Νικος

Ακριβως λογω του οτι σε ξερω,
απεδειξες οτι ενος κακου μυρια επονται,και αλλαξες συνηθειες και ρουτινες πολλων ετων στην διατροφη των πουλιων,
πολλα πουλια ειχαν και θα εχουν οφελος απο αυτο,και αυτο ειναι θαυμασιο ,
γιατι να υπονομευτει για 7-8% ζαχαρι.

Τα πουλια ωφελουντε Δημητρη 
οι ανθρωποι σπανια  δεχοντε οτι ωφεληθηκαν.

----------


## jk21

γιατι οποιος θα φτιαξει εστω με 7% εως  8 %  .... θα φτιαξει ! δεν θα παρει ετοιμη .θα μπει στη διαδικασια ,που ειναι το κωλλημα για πολλους .Αν κανει την αρχη ,συντομα θα παει και στην ποιοτητα 

*Η Αυγοτροφή μου (my eggfood recipe)*μην ανησυχεις Νικο ! εχε μου εμπιστοσυνη ! το ποταμι δεν γυριζει πισω !

----------


## ninos

Μπραβο Σεραφειμ !!!! πολυ θρεπτικη.. Αναμενουμε τα νεα απο τα πουλακια

----------


## serafeim

Καλημερα...
Λοιπον το αρσενικο καναρινι δεν εφευγε απο εκει ολο ετρωγε....
το ζευγαρι μπατζι το 1ο εμεινε και αυτο για κανα 10λεπτο εκει...
τα κοκατιλ και τα αλλα δεν καταδεχονται τιποτα... 
νομιζω πως καποιος αλλος αν το κανει στην μιση ποσοτητα για δοκιμη να μας πει θα ηταν καλυτερα εγω δεν μπορω να πω πως ειδα πολυ θετικα αποτελεσματα απο εμενα χαχαχα  :Happy: 
το θυληκο καναρινακι δεν τρωει τιποτα απο οτι του βαζω μονο το αρσενικο!!!

----------

